# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از انسانی به ریاضی!

## amirreza1375

سلام و درود به دوستان.هنوز سوم انسانی رو تموم نکردم و تصمیم دارم ، پیش دانشگاهی رو رشته ریاضی برم! چیکار باید کنم؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام و درود به دوستان.هنوز سوم انسانی رو تموم نکردم و تصمیم دارم ، پیش دانشگاهی رو رشته ریاضی برم! چیکار باید کنم؟


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

فکر نکنم لازم باشه الان کاری کنین  .... فقط درس ها رو خوب برای نهایی بخونین چون نمراتش در کنکور تاثیر داره

----------


## amirreza1375

ببخشید ولی میخام پیش دانشگاهی رو ریاضی بخونم!کسی میدونه باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

میتونه بیاد ریاضی پایه و فیزیک بخونه ؟ 
فاز ریاضی و انسانی خیلی فرق داره  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## amirreza1375

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## Ali.psy

من در این حد ميدونم چون دونفر از دوستان تغییر دادن دروس تخصصی دوم وسوم رو شهریور امتحان ميدن ميرن پیش رشته ديگه

----------


## farsnevis

تایید میشه

----------

